# VBA-Powerpoint-ScreenUpdate



## eagle (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Weiss jemand von euch wie ich im PowerPoint das Screenupdating untebinden kann?
In Excel und Word geht das ja über Appliacation.ScreenUpdating = False
Finde diese möglichkeit aber in PowerPoint nicht.

Arbeite mit Office 2000, falls dies eine Rolle spielt.

greez


----------

